# Bubble hash vs Hash oil



## 420allthe time (Aug 14, 2009)

ive been researching and i think ive found the two best methods for making hash to be bubble hash with ice water and screens and also a honey butane extractor which is better who has experiance making hash?


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

Hash oil knocks you on your ass.. I have a Tek for a homemade honey oil extractor, I'll dig it up if you want it? I think hash oil is better, but that's just me... if you don't like being stoned out of your gord then it isn't for you.


----------



## 420allthe time (Aug 14, 2009)

ya that sounds awsome i found one online http://www.jupitergrass.ca/shop/Honey%20Bee%20Extractor.html but is it more powerful than bubble hash because the hash oil is deff cheeper


----------



## shepj (Aug 14, 2009)

420allthe time said:


> ya that sounds awsome i found one online http://www.jupitergrass.ca/shop/Honey%20Bee%20Extractor.html but is it more powerful than bubble hash because the hash oil is deff cheeper


To the best of my knowledge good hash oil can be much more potent than bubble hash. 

I have like a $5 hash oil extractor tek.. hehe


----------



## 420allthe time (Aug 14, 2009)

where'd you get that


----------



## theganman (Aug 14, 2009)

never had bubble n the oil i made was amazing....... n i bought everything for like $5


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

oil over bublle


----------



## 420allthe time (Aug 14, 2009)

i also heard about 99% rubbing alchohol which is apparently a higher yeilding method


That 5hit said:


>


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 14, 2009)

420allthe time said:


> i also heard about 99% rubbing alchohol which is apparently a higher yeilding method


iso yields more because it brings more weight in other shit with it


----------



## Direwolf (Aug 15, 2009)

Really everyone says oil? I think if you have quality full melt, then there's no need for oil. Its a cleaner smoke without the left over solvents in it.better medicinally too.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

Direwolf said:


> Really everyone says oil? I think if you have quality full melt, then there's no need for oil. Its a cleaner smoke without the left over solvents in it.better medicinally too.


 
butane evaperates 6-8 times fater then water there is no leftover shit with iso there is


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am a fan of Bubble Hash over Oil. Maybe because I have more honey oil then Hash, but a good hash hit from a magnifying glass is like non other. the only shitty part of making hash is that it does not yield like what honey oil does. Personally I think Hash is more potent but it all depends on how much plant to crystal ratio you have in each batch.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

i've been smoking oil on a glow rod for 3 days now. 
i need to blow a glow dragon.


----------



## Haydoon (Aug 15, 2009)

Its a no brainer for me... ice water vs toxic chemicals!

Maybe you get more with chems but not for my lungs!


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

Haydoon said:


> Its a no brainer for me... ice water vs toxic chemicals!
> 
> Maybe you get more with chems but not for my lungs!


dude.. you can use isopropyl alcohol for an oil extraction.. and Iso-Butane evaporates without leaving "toxic chemicals". Don't scare the guy away by saying stuff like that...


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

but the act of spraying butane through shake is still being done. Even is MOST evaporates there is no real way to tell if it is all out. With water extract you can put moldy bud in there and will still come out with pure hash cause it only seperates the crystal from everything else. I would say its not scaring off but letting them know. For safety and health id say Hash extract is better as well. 

Like Haydoon says Id rather use water over chemicals.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

what do you not understand about the butane evaporates??


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> but the act of spraying butane through shake is still being done. Even is MOST evaporates there is no real way to tell if it is all out. With water extract you can put moldy bud in there and will still come out with pure hash cause it only seperates the crystal from everything else. I would say its not scaring off but letting them know. For safety and health id say Hash extract is better as well.
> 
> Like Haydoon says Id rather use water over chemicals.




you can NOT rinse mold off. it is microscopic. smaller then the trichs so the screens do NOT catch it. it sticks to the trichs you do catch though. trust me, i know. 



if you use the right butane and LET IT DRY then there is no issue.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd thats a retarded amount of kif. mail me some


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> fdd thats a retarded amount of kif. mail me some


it's bubble hash, silly.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah i ment to say hash instead of kif i was typing to fast, but anyway throw some of that shit in a cinnamin container and let me get some for my "medical" needs


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yeah i ment to say hash instead of kif i was typing to fast, but anyway throw some of that shit in a cinnamin container and let me get some for my "medical" needs


you're about to get banned.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you're about to get banned.


 
lol dont be like that. maaan i wish i could just eat a scoop of that bubble hash.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol dont be like that. maaan i wish i could just eat a scoop of that bubble hash.


now if you were to come over, ........................


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> now if you were to come over, ........................


 
fdd i think you may be my long lost father!!!!!!! you owe alot of back child support and that pile of hash is a start.... im on the way now


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you can NOT rinse mold off. it is microscopic. smaller then the trichs so the screens do NOT catch it. it sticks to the trichs you do catch though. trust me, i know. View attachment 511329
> 
> 
> if you use the right butane and LET IT DRY then there is no issue. View attachment 511330 View attachment 511331



Thanks fdd!!!

good to know I thought it was alright. Another person told me it was so thanks again. I woulda washed moldy bud in with my good stuff 


Im not arguing that. Im jsut saying that overall making hash is safer cause you dont have to use butane at all. 



chitownsmoking said:


> what do you not understand about the butane evaporates??



I understand that.............. you truly think that 100% of all that butane is gone. That not one microscopic bubble is still in the oil filled with butane.... get real.

Im just saying overall making hash is safer cause there is no need to add butane and have to let it sit and wait for bubbles to break and butane to evaporate.

dont take it personally chitown


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Im not arguing that. Im jsut saying that overall making hash is safer cause you dont have to use butane at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol i dont take it personally and if you buy good qaulity butane yes it all evaperates. but dont take it to me take it from fdd. he might has well be your ganja god lol.

so untill your better informed you can just go  ok?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Thanks fdd!!!
> 
> good to know I thought it was alright. Another person told me it was so thanks again. I woulda washed moldy bud in with my good stuff
> 
> ...


how do you light your pipe?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you light your pipe?


 
hahahahahahaha god has spoken. hahahahahahahaha. i tried to tell him fdd keep doing what your doing bro you and me have got alot of missinformed people to school bravo


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

i'm pretty sure Bic butane isn't 5x filtered. maybe 2. i'm sure it's "better quality" butane they use, but i don't it's "the best". 

i let my oils dry until they turn crispy and powdery. what's the rush?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm pretty sure Bic butane isn't 5x filtered. maybe 2. i'm sure it's "better quality" butane they use, but i don't it's "the best".
> 
> i let my oils dry until they turn crispy and powdery. what's the rush?


 
yup and a nice fan blowing over them always helps to with the evap process


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

420allthe time said:


> ive been researching and i think ive found the two best methods for making hash to be bubble hash with ice water and screens and also a honey butane extractor which is better who has experiance making hash?


I make hash oil using Iso extraction. Hash oil is much stronger than bubble hash IMHO.

A good bubble hash can not be beat though and is easier to use and store, hash oil is sticky and hard to even get into a bowl.


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I make hash oil using Iso extraction. Hash oil is much stronger than bubble hash IMHO.
> 
> A good bubble hash can not be beat though and is easier to use and store, hash oil is sticky and hard to even get into a bowl.


But.. there is a way to make hash oil easier to store. Are you familiar with the dessert meringue? It is simply beating egg whites, sugar, and air. A similar process can be used for hash oil (minus the egg whites and sugar  ) to make "earwax hash". You simply beat air into your hash oil, which causes it to sort of solidify


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> But.. there is a way to make hash oil easier to store. Are you familiar with the dessert meringue? It is simply beating egg whites, sugar, and air. A similar process can be used for hash oil (minus the egg whites and sugar  ) to make "earwax hash". You simply beat air into your hash oil, which causes it to sort of solidify


 
yeah you can do the same thing when you cook crack. makes the rocks look bigger to the eye to cuzz the air that mixed in. take ur ass back to the other thread im not done schooling you yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> But.. there is a way to make hash oil easier to store. Are you familiar with the dessert meringue? It is simply beating egg whites, sugar, and air. A similar process can be used for hash oil (minus the egg whites and sugar  ) to make "earwax hash". You simply beat air into your hash oil, which causes it to sort of solidify



or you could just let it dry.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> But.. there is a way to make hash oil easier to store. Are you familiar with the dessert meringue? It is simply beating egg whites, sugar, and air. A similar process can be used for hash oil (minus the egg whites and sugar  ) to make "earwax hash". You simply beat air into your hash oil, which causes it to sort of solidify


Yeah I am trained as a chef so I've made plenty of meringue . . . can you elaborate? Hash oil is a bit different from egg-whites the last batch I made is about as thick as crude oil not sure how I would add air to that.


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> or you could just let it dry.


That is sick! I didn't know it dried out like that... thanks for the pics and the info though  Definitely looks prettier (if you will) as an end product.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> or you could just let it dry.  View attachment 511432 View attachment 511434 View attachment 511435 View attachment 511436


 
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> That is sick! I didn't know it dried out like that... thanks for the pics and the info though  Definitely looks prettier (if you will) as an end product.


 
what you dont know could fill the grand canyon 4 times over


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I am trained as a chef so I've made plenty of meringue . . . can you elaborate? Hash oil is a bit different from egg-whites the last batch I made is about as thick as crude oil not sure how I would add air to that.


a suitable stirring rod (I hear people use toothpicks for the less viscous oils).. simply just whipping it bro so I hear (I haven't done it this way, picked up the tek from a friend).


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> or you could just let it dry.  View attachment 511432 View attachment 511434 View attachment 511435 View attachment 511436


This is about a week old, still has not dried!?

I've made other batches using the same technique and some I have been able to scrape into hard balls but they never seemed to dry all the way just hard chunks cover in thick sticky oil.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> or you could just let it dry.  View attachment 511432 View attachment 511434 View attachment 511435 View attachment 511436


 
wow i cannot fucking beleave that is news to you shipj


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 15, 2009)

u guys r makin me want some damn oil right now... bub hash is great, nice to the hit, but a nice red hot glowing glass stick dipped into a hash oil bowl slid so effortlessly into the illadelph.... ahhh... sometimes sitting down for a few hours straight aint so bad.. long as u got a bottle of soda, and pizza on the way..


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> a suitable stirring rod (I hear people use toothpicks for the less viscous oils).. simply just whipping it bro so I hear (I haven't done it this way, picked up the tek from a friend).


Yeah I've been stirring this and it does not seem to be doing shit other than moving it around


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> wow i cannot fucking beleave that is news to you shipj


I would love to meet you in person..




NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I've been stirring this and it does not seem to be doing shit other than moving it around


Like I say bro, I haven't used the tek.. and I hear it works well for less viscous oils. You may just have some potent ass shit bro lol


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yeah I've been stirring this and it does not seem to be doing shit other than moving it around


dude r u sure thats even hash oil.. wtf.. that shit getss reaallly crispy over like a day exposed to air.. i just mix mine with kief and use a toothpick or a bobby pin to mix it all in.. i like earwax that way.. with the kief to hold it together... the more the merrier..


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

hayzeheven said:


> dude r u sure thats even hash oil.. wtf.. that shit getss reaallly crispy over like a day exposed to air.. i just mix mine with kief and use a toothpick or a bobby pin to mix it all in.. i like earwax that way.. with the kief to hold it together... the more the merrier..


Well I made it with a bunch of bud so yeah . . . I'm about 99% sure it's hash oil. I've made it plenty of times this batch seems to be the most liquid. The batches I made with just trim seem to dry better and form hard chunks.

The up-side is this batch is REALLY potent, I rolled a joint with some oil and bud mixed all together and smoked it with two other people. I probably have a higher tolerance than them but one asked me why I did not warn him how strong it was . . .


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 15, 2009)

u went BHOP or ISO-PROP?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

lol yo fdd you gotta check this shit out go to the heroin addiction thread and watch me own a junkie and a moron hahahaha. i think its amusing hope you do to. your teaching dude whats what on this thread and i got him in the other


----------



## hayzeheven (Aug 15, 2009)

add kief? make it just a ball of nasty destruction.. BAM. lol


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

hayzeheven said:


> u went BHOP or ISO-PROP?


This is ISO extraction, I used 99% iso like always. Like I said I've never gotten a batch like this but it was a huge batch made with mostly bud.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> I would love to meet you in person..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i would love to meet you in person to in a dark ally around the time police change shifts


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you guys argue somewhere else? I like this thread and would like to know from some expert hash makers why my oil will not dry.

NO hard feelings toward either of you, just would like to have this thread stay on track.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

shepj said:


> The difference between us, you probably smoke. I do not smoke tobacco nor marijuana, you probably abuse substances, I do not. You probably sit here on your computer all day, I have been training in MMA for the passed 5 years.. my boxing/vale tudo record is 24-5 and when I competed in BJJ I placed 3rd in 2 divisions. Stop talking shit... I'm not here to argue with you, I'm here to try to contribute with people and you insist on trying to one up everyone when you have no sources, nor any evidence to back your claims except for your word and lack of grammar.


so if you dont grow or smoke wtf you doing on a weed growing website? [email protected] mma that shit wont help you were i stay. you need to go into the matrix to dodge my punches you know what im saying????? at 6"3 250 pounds i can handle my own.


----------



## shepj (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Can you guys argue somewhere else? I like this thread and would like to know from some expert hash makers why my oil will not dry.
> 
> NO hard feelings toward either of you, just would like to have this thread stay on track.


sorry about that.. I deleted my post.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

my fault i mean everyone here knows i can be a dick and all and i can be but i know wtf im talking about, and it pisses me off to the max when people speak on shit they dont know about. again im sorry but i hope you can understand were im comming from


----------



## trapper (Aug 15, 2009)

420allthe time said:


> where'd you get that


420 what is that in your avitar,it looks like a powerful beast.also i made oli out of bubble hash and it was way to powerful for me lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Can you guys argue somewhere else? I like this thread and would like to know from some expert hash makers why my oil will not dry.
> 
> NO hard feelings toward either of you, just would like to have this thread stay on track.


pour it into a big flat glass pan. give it as much surface area as possible. the more that is exposed to the air the faster it will dry.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> how do you light your pipe?


I solarpuff in the day and at night i usually have Itall hemp wicks or w/e and light them with my silver surfer.

I do use a lighter every now and then but it gives me such a bad taste and headache when i use lighters now.

SOlar all the way!


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pour it into a big flat glass pan. give it as much surface area as possible. the more that is exposed to the air the faster it will dry.


Does not really pour its more like tar 

I guess it needs more time some of the bud was a little moist so maybe that's why it is taking so long.

I dropped my vapor whip in with the trim when I did a batch before to get all the condensed resin off the glass. It made an oil that I could mold into soft balls.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> pour it into a big flat glass pan. give it as much surface area as possible. the more that is exposed to the air the faster it will dry.


Very true, larger surface area than a cup is probably needed ... i always use a big glass cooking pan. I hear that the rule is let it sit for 24 hrs and it should mostly be out..... is this a right time??? or will like 4 hours of proper venting be enough>>??


----------



## trapper (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yo fdd you gotta check this shit out go to the heroin addiction thread and watch me own a junkie and a moron hahahaha. i think its amusing hope you do to. your teaching dude whats what on this thread and i got him in the other


watch you own a junkie and a moron?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Does not really pour its more like tar
> 
> I guess it needs more time some of the bud was a little moist so maybe that's why it is taking so long.
> 
> I dropped my vapor whip in with the trim when I did a batch before to get all the condensed resin off the glass. It made an oil that I could mold into soft balls.



ok, i'll try to help in a different way,...


SPREAD it out onto a big flat glass something and let it DRY.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> Very true, larger surface area than a cup is probably needed ... i always use a big glass cooking pan. I hear that the rule is let it sit for 24 hrs and it should mostly be out..... is this a right time??? or will like 4 hours of proper venting be enough>>??


 
it all depends on how big a batch your making i have had smaller batches be ready to smoke in like one hour or so and bigger ones take several

just be sure to do this shit in a well ventillated area please and dont be smoking around it


----------



## trapper (Aug 15, 2009)

i decided to make oil from hash after watching fdd thread last year,it was out of this world,a little dab will do you.i gave mine away and now my buddy cant get high on weed,it took him a few days lol.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ok, i'll try to help in a different way,...
> 
> 
> SPREAD it out onto a big flat glass something and let it DRY.


 Yeah I could do that, this was actually in a big glass pan that I scraped the hell out of, the oil was a 1/4" thick in some places. After I scraped it there was a bunch of oil left that I could not get with the razor so I added a bit of iso and poured it into the ramekin to consolidate.

I guess I should just let the pan sit longer from now on and only start scraping when it is completely dried out.

A couple times I've gotten baked and forgot it was on the stove and found hash oil baked onto the dish


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> just be sure to do this shit in a well ventillated area please and dont be smoking around it


Ya my sisters friend.. went to an apartment and blew themselves up because they were making oil. They lived but had like 35% of their body burnt. 

I am really paranoid when i make oil..... its usually in a garage.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

trapper said:


> watch you own a junkie and a moron?


 
lol i get were ur comming from but it was hella funny for a minuete


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

slow down

i let mine dry for WEEKS!!!!!!


simply place it on a cool dry shelf and forget about it. smoke want you made last batch.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

you let your oil dry for weeks?????
literally? I love oil when it is crisp and comes off and look like kief again.. in nice chunks !!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> you let your oil dry for weeks?????
> literally? I love oil when it is crisp and comes off and look like kief again.. in nice chunks !!!!!


i have a jar next to me on the table from last fall. still has about 10 grams in it. it's dried and sealed. i have a bowl out in my shop that is ISO rinsed off my hash pressing screens. it's pure and black and almost dry after 2 months. i have a pyrex baking dish that i blast a load of butane into here and there. it's been drying for months. it's leaning sideways against the wall so dust doesn't get on it. 

butane dries for me in about a week or 2. ISO rinses take months to dry.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> slow down
> 
> i let mine dry for WEEKS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
damn brother you must be a patiant man 


{tips hat off to you}


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> slow down
> 
> i let mine dry for WEEKS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Weeks wow I have been moving too fast, thanks man


----------



## trapper (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> slow down
> 
> i let mine dry for WEEKS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


i did it like you said this last time and let it dry for a month,it went through 4 color changes until it was black gold.it was so potent that it would leave you dazed and confused for hours,i used the old pin needle and glass hit that was my favorite years ago.but i gave it to my sons friend it was more then this light weight can handle,i thought your tollerance must be through the roof.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

i need to make an oil pipe. a dome with a rod under it. i'm gonna work on one next time i turn the torch on. it's 97 degrees out today. maybe tonight.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to make an oil pipe. a dome with a rod under it. i'm gonna work on one next time i turn the torch on. it's 97 degrees out today. maybe tonight.


Yeah those bubble bowl slides are pretty cool too. Its just a bowl with a bunch of tiny pores on the side, have you seen them?


----------



## JonnyPopperseed (Aug 15, 2009)

awesome thread guys, took me awhile to read it up to this point and im suprised nobody mentioned this:
try drying hash with a dehumidifier next to it.... helps speed up the process. happy smokin'


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

JonnyPopperseed said:


> awesome thread guys, took me awhile to read it up to this point and im suprised nobody mentioned this:
> try drying hash with a dehumidifier next to it.... helps speed up the process. happy smokin'


 
a fan works better and faster


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

*throws up a lung*


i just did some "hot rod" hits. i have snot coming out my eyes. 

i'll go try to get some pics of what i got going on. it's rather crack like.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

a dehumidifier would take the water outta the air and potentenially the hash/ oil extract as well. I might try using my dehumidifier next time. Good call Johhnypopperseed


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> *throws up a lung*
> 
> 
> i just did some "hot rod" hits. i have snot coming out my eyes.
> ...


 
rather crack like? you mean the pipe?


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

nothing is better than"crack like" hahha


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

this is my "crumbled bubble hash". i sift it thru a flour sifter after it comes out of the screen. then it dries for a week on a silk screen. it can be pressed into balls or sprinkled on top at this point. it is VERY bubbly. 
 

this is a glass rod, i put a little dimple on the end. then i heat it with a small torch.  

then i touch a gob of oil to it.   

i'm using this ghetto tube to draw it up right now. i will come up with something better soon.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

very nice fdd!!!! Does it lose potency at all over time though??? just with wear and tear and trichomes breaking and falling off and all>?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2009)

farel2 said:


> very nice fdd!!!! Does it lose potency at all over time though??? just with wear and tear and trichomes breaking and falling off and all>?


trichomes breaking and falling off of what?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 15, 2009)

hahah that looks like a meth pipe bro


----------



## farel2 (Aug 15, 2009)

falling off the hash i guess........ Will those trichomes dry out and contain let THC over time or will it stay just as potent for the better part of time?


----------



## trapper (Aug 15, 2009)

when did free basing become crack.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 15, 2009)

Like a fancy hot knife, I like it.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh Man, I wanna make some of that.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> what you dont know could fill the grand canyon 4 times over



Such harshness brah


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 16, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lol yo fdd you gotta check this shit out go to the heroin addiction thread and watch me own a junkie and a moron hahahaha. i think its amusing hope you do to. your teaching dude whats what on this thread and i got him in the other


Pull fdd's dick out your mouf and stop being a prick dude. Whats ur deal jack ass.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 16, 2009)

shepj said:


> I would love to meet you in person..
> 
> Right.


----------



## coopdevillan (Sep 16, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Can you guys argue somewhere else? I like this thread and would like to know from some expert hash makers why my oil will not dry.
> 
> NO hard feelings toward either of you, just would like to have this thread stay on track.


I concur but am completely ready to be assaulted for opening my mouth though the outcome of a arguement will be non satisfying for anyone so I concur.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 16, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> Pull fdd's dick out your mouf and stop being a prick dude. Whats ur deal jack ass.


 ..well said


----------



## shepj (Sep 16, 2009)

coopdevillan said:


> Pull fdd's dick out your mouf and stop being a prick dude. Whats ur deal jack ass.


lol.. that's great.


----------



## EDBgrowPROJECT (Dec 23, 2010)

chitownsmoking said:


> what you dont know could fill the grand canyon 4 times over


bro your a fucking bum. shut the fuck up if your just gonna sit there and give people shit when your so fucking smart that you can't say a damn thing intelligent. Every post of yours is negative and apparently not exactly appreciated. grow up, say something useful and intelligent or just leave. If someone is asking about how to make ear wax or bubble hash or fuck it if someone is trying to learn something that you don't know then shut the fuck up.

i hate these damn trolls.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2010)

EDBgrowPROJECT said:


> bro your a fucking bum. shut the fuck up if your just gonna sit there and give people shit when your so fucking smart that you can't say a damn thing intelligent. Every post of yours is negative and apparently not exactly appreciated. grow up, say something useful and intelligent or just leave. If someone is asking about how to make ear wax or bubble hash or fuck it if someone is trying to learn something that you don't know then shut the fuck up.
> 
> i hate these damn trolls.


excellent first post.

welcome to rollitup.


----------



## hempshark (Dec 24, 2010)

i would like to go on record to say that i am mad at fdd2blk for having a HUGE stash of killer oil and hash that i am not currently smoking. 

I also would like to ask if people find higher potency with BHO vs ISO. i have made some realy nice iso in the past but have yet to try my hand at BHO (mostly due to how hard it is to find decent butane in my city, i have already made an extractor)


----------



## suTraGrow (Dec 24, 2010)

EDBgrowPROJECT said:


> bro your a fucking bum. shut the fuck up if your just gonna sit there and give people shit when your so fucking smart that you can't say a damn thing intelligent. Every post of yours is negative and apparently not exactly appreciated. grow up, say something useful and intelligent or just leave. If someone is asking about how to make ear wax or bubble hash or fuck it if someone is trying to learn something that you don't know then shut the fuck up.
> 
> i hate these damn trolls.


You do realize this thread is over a year old right?


----------



## karr (Dec 24, 2010)

haha nice


----------

